# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Mentaliteti.

## DI_ANA

Cdo shtet,cdo popull,cdo etni ka zakonet dhe traditat e tij dhe po po ky shtet dhe ky popull vepron dhe ecen ne jete me parimet e nje lloj mentaliteti te cilin e respekton dhe e ndjek ne menyre krejtesisht te verber....ndonese ndonjehere ky mund te jete i gabuar...ndonese shpeshhere nuk mund te jete i drejte dhe teper paragjykues!

Kete rradhe mu desh te rrija ne Shqiperi gati  3 muaj dhe ndonese jam nje emigrante e ikur qe prej 17 vjetesh,prapeseprape jam ne dijeni te shume mendimeve dhe paragjykimeve te gabuara me te cilet jo vetem qe te denon nje brez i vjeter,po me te cilat mendoj dhe jam e bindur qe jane infektuar dhe te rinjte!................Sigurisht qe ka edhe njerez qe nuk jane te tille,por fatkeqesisht ka edhe shume te tille!

Dua t,ju shpjegoj sesi me duket e padrejte qe kur nje femer eshte e ndare,e ka te veshtire te krijoje dhe te beje nje jete te dyte,qe kur njeri nga bashkeshortet humb jeten,tjetri ose tjetra nuk e kane te drejten e nje martese te dyte,qe kur nje femer cvirgjerohet dhe merret neper kembe nga disa meshkuj,e ka shume te veshtire te gjeje nje "burre te mire",qe kur nje femer dashurohet me nje me te ri se vetja denohet pasi nuk ka bere mire dhe paragjykohet pas kesaj per "abuzim ndaj personit dhe perdorim si nje mjet seksi"!!!
E shume e shume te tjera......
Nje sarkazem jete e hidhur.....!Dhe e dhimbshme!

Po ne Shqiperi nje njeri i tille denohet,paragjykohet,lendohet,merret neper kembe,perflitet,gojohet ne menyrat me te uleta...

Jeta ka hidherimet,gezimet,zhgenjimet dhe te pariturat e saj dhe asnje nga ne nuk e ka te drejten e gjykimit mbi tjetrin,asnje nga ne nuk mund te jete ne gjendje te japi denimin fatal.....asnje pasi keshtu eshte vendosur fati per dike dhe tjetersoj mund te jete vendosur per dike tjeter!

E kam njohur kete mentalitet ne moshe teper te vogel dhe kam pare shkatarrimin e shume njerezve.....dhe ja ku ndeshem me nje mentalitet te tille po mbas 17 vjetesh....nje mentalitet ne te cilin hyra edhe vete si pa kuptuar mes flakeve te nje zjarri qe me perpin shpirtin dhe zemren dhe qe te le me nje ndjenje te zhgenjyer dhe teper ne vetmi.....

Nje miku im me tha nje dite..."Njerezimi eshte teper keqberes dhe teper keqdashes....Ka nje drejtesi me te larte se ajo e njeriut ku ne te cilen secili nga ne nje dite gjykohet per padrejtesite e bera"
I kuptoj sot me dhimbje fjalet e tij...

Indinjohem sot me kete lloj injorance mentaliteti,indinjohem kur shikoj njerezit fatkeq...viktima te ketij fenomeni,indinjohem kur dikush perflet dhe shpif dhe pala tjeter qan,indinjohem kur njerezit i respekton dhe te kthejne respektin e tyre me anen e perfitimit,urrejtjes,me anen e nje monedhe te perflakur dhe te padobishme....me anen e nje thike qe te ngulet prapa kraheve!

E urrej vuajtjen,lotet,mjerimin,vetmine,zhgenjimin,padrejt  esine....enderroj per nje jete me te kuptuar,nje jete me drejtesi,njerez te barabarte dhe ku ne te cilen nuk ka asnje lloj paragjykimi.!!


Cfare mendoni ju per keto opinione te hidhura,te dhimbshme dhe vrasese qe ekzistojne ne vendin tone?
Ju ka rastisur "fati" te ndesheni me te?
Cili eshte mendimi juaj?


respekte per te gjithe :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Dua t,ju shpjegoj sesi me duket e padrejte qe kur nje femer eshte e ndare,e ka te veshtire te krijoje dhe te beje nje jete te dyte,qe kur njeri nga bashkeshortet humb jeten,tjetri ose tjetra nuk e kane te drejten e nje martese te dyte,qe kur nje femer cvirgjerohet dhe merret neper kembe nga disa meshkuj,e ka shume te veshtire te gjeje nje "burre te mire",qe kur nje femer dashurohet me nje me te ri se vetja denohet pasi nuk ka bere mire dhe paragjykohet pas kesaj per "abuzim ndaj personit dhe perdorim si nje mjet seksi"!!!


Ke prekur një problem që Shqipëria e ka pasur apo e ka në një përqindje shumë të vogël, tashmë mentaliteti nuk "pengon" më njerzit në Shqipëri të ndërmarrin vendime për të mirën e tyre. Përsa i përket pjesës që kam cituar më duhet të të kundërshtoj, pasi në Shqipëri nuk shihesh më me atë syrin kritirk. Mbase të jetosh për disa vjet jashtë shtetit e të kthehesh në Shqipëri do të të duket shumë e ekzagjeruar, por të siguroj se Shqiptarët nuk janë më si më parë.


Të përshëndes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ajzberg

DI ANA,si gjithmone sjell tema te goditura ,Te gjitha sa ti permende me lart jane per fat te keq te verteta .Ti me siguri ke menduar vashdimisht hikjen qe diten qe ke mbritur ne Shqiperi.Arsyet jane thjesht njerezore ,mjerimi dhe varferia ka pllakosur kete vend me te pa drejte .Kudo ndihet nje lloj egersie e pa kuptimte ,njerezit jane bere rob te ketij fukaralliku dhe sigurisht kane rene dhe moralisht .Nuk kam degjuar njeri te thote''Me fal'' nuk kam degjuar njeri te thote ''Te lutem'' e c pret me?

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> DI ANA,si gjithmone sjell tema te goditura ,Te gjitha sa ti permende me lart jane per fat te keq te verteta .Ti me siguri ke menduar vashdimisht hikjen qe diten qe ke mbritur ne Shqiperi.Arsyet jane thjesht njerezore ,mjerimi dhe varferia ka pllakosur kete vend me te pa drejte .Kudo ndihet nje lloj egersie e pa kuptimte ,njerezit jane bere rob te ketij fukaralliku dhe sigurisht kane rene dhe moralisht .Nuk kam degjuar njeri te thote''Me fal'' nuk kam degjuar njeri te thote ''Te lutem'' e c pret me?


E ku qëndron lidhja me mentalitetin ? 
Apo harrove që në kohën e xhaxhit fjala më fal dhe të lutem përdoreshin ? 

Apo hajde se po e shton një numër tek postimet, të sugjeroj të rilexosh edhe njëherë temën e mundohu ta kuptosh.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ke prekur një problem që Shqipëria e ka pasur apo e ka në një përqindje shumë të vogël, tashmë mentaliteti nuk "pengon" më njerzit në Shqipëri të ndërmarrin vendime për të mirën e tyre. Përsa i përket pjesës që kam cituar më duhet të të kundërshtoj, pasi në Shqipëri nuk shihesh më me atë syrin kritirk. Mbase të jetosh për disa vjet jashtë shtetit e të kthehesh në Shqipëri do të të duket shumë e ekzagjeruar, por të siguroj se Shqiptarët nuk janë më si më parë.



Flm per pergjigjen.....ky eshte mendimi yt personal dhe te jap te drejten ta mendosh si te tille...
Kam folur me shume njerez ne Shqiperi te cilet fatkeqesish jane te djegur prej tij...
Me fal qe po te zhgenjej po ky mentalitet eshte dhe eshte teper i gjalle....po duhet qe mbase te digjesh prej tij qe ta kuptosh!

respekte per ty :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ajzberg

> E ku qëndron lidhja me mentalitetin ? 
> Apo harrove që në kohën e xhaxhit fjala më fal dhe të lutem përdoreshin ? 
> 
> Apo hajde se po e shton një numër tek postimet, të sugjeroj të rilexosh edhe njëherë temën e mundohu ta kuptosh.


Te ishte ashtu si thua ti ,qe ne kohen e Enverit perdoreshin ato fjale magjike ,do te perdoreshin edhe tani .Mentalitetin tone e njoh mire megjithese eshte fjale e huaj.Gjithsesi me pelqejne tipat qe bejne verejtje por nuk japin mend.
faleminderit

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Flm per pergjigjen.....ky eshte mendimi yt personal dhe te jap te drejten ta mendosh si te tille...
> Kam folur me shume njerez ne Shqiperi te cilet fatkeqesish jane te djegur prej tij...
> Me fal qe po te zhgenjej po ky mentalitet eshte dhe eshte teper i gjalle....po duhet qe mbase te digjesh prej tij qe ta kuptosh!
> 
> respekte per ty


Nuk është e vërtetë pasi "mentaliteti nuk të lë kohë të digjesh"  :buzeqeshje: 
Problemi qëndron deri në atë pikë sa të marrësh vendimin, me marrjen e tij mentaliteti "del jashtë loje".  
Nuk e di se çfarë moshe kanë ata persona me të cilët folur, por në brezin tim mentaliteti nuk ka më vend. Pa ofenduar asnjeri po flas për brezin tim që është lindur e rritur në qytet, jo ata që vijne nga fshatrat.

----------


## shoku_tanku

Se pari te pershendes,DI_ANA,kishim kohe pa u takuar ne kete forum dhe te them te drejten me kishte marre vertet malli,per ty dhe per forumin :buzeqeshje: 

Per sa i perket kesaj teme,dua te them se ke vene doren mbi nje plage e cila per mua,nuk besoj se ka per tu sheruar ndonjehere...Ne keto tre muaj,ke perjetuar nje perballje te cilen njerez si shoku tanku kane nje jete te tere qe e vuajne mbi kurrizin e tyre...c'mund te them!
Te them se ndihem me fat qe jetoj ne kete vend...te them se me pelqejne vendimet qe marr..
te them se jam i lire te bej ate qe dua...nuk mund te genjej veten....ndihem krejtesisht i pafuqishem kundrejt ketyre rregullave poshteruese...ne kete rast,kundervenie do te thote te izolosh veten...eshte kjo frike e cila me ben mua apo njerez te tjere si une qe te behen dashur padashur pjese e ketij mentaliteti,pra duke mos patur kuraje te dal kunder, i pranoj keto lloj rregullash...e pranoj me dhimbje kete te vertete te hidhur...

----------


## DI_ANA

> Nuk është e vërtetë pasi "mentaliteti nuk të lë kohë të digjesh" 
>  Pa ofenduar asnjeri po flas për brezin tim që është lindur e rritur në qytet, jo ata që vijne nga fshatrat.



Do te doja te kishe te drejte.....po ja qe nuk mund te jem dakort me ty!
Mentaliteti nuk njeh as moshe,as qytet e as fshat....eshte i gjithanshem.
Sigurisht qe te djeg dhe te djeg mire dhe fare papritur.....ti mund  te jesh teper modern ne mentalitet te ri,po ama ti nuk mund te perfaqesosh nje brez te tere!!!
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Po të fillojmë të analizojmë njerzit dhe të marrim mendimet e tyre do të shfaqet mentaliteti. 
Mentaliteti nuk është asgjë tjetër veçse "mendimi apo se çfarë do të mendojnë të tjerët për ju". 

Ndaj nuk duhet ti futemi analizave  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zombi

Te injorosh kete veti.........eshte ilaci  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jesu

> Ke prekur një problem që Shqipëria e ka pasur apo e ka në një përqindje shumë të vogël, tashmë mentaliteti nuk "pengon" më njerzit në Shqipëri të ndërmarrin vendime për të mirën e tyre. 
> 
> Të përshëndes


Te informoj se ky mentalitet vazhdon akoma dhe sote, nderhyn ne vendimet e te tjereve.

Sivjet kur isha ne shqiperi, nje komshia ime ka patur nje relacion ne nje moshe te pjekur mund te them dhe e shoh mese normale kete, por fatkeqsisht ky relacion deshtoi dhe asaj i ka ngalur ''njolla'' e mentalitetit shqiptar.
Imagjino qe sishte as e fejuar apo e martur dhe u nda, thjeshte nje lidhje.
Dhe sa perona qe inereson te njihen me te, pyesin lagjen se cfar vajze ka qene(per te qeshur kjo gje) dhe njerzit e lige qe skane pune e skan me cte meren profesioni i tyre eshte gjykimi dhe thashethemei i trasmetojne keto te thena duke e bere qimen trra. Dhe ajo vajze ska krijur jeten e saje sepse ka ndikur ky (mentalitet i qelbur). Me vjen kaq keq per keta njeres qe perjetojne kete drame te shoqerise shqiptare, cdo kushe nga ne ka te drejte te deshtoj ne jete, pos deshtuam nuk mesojme.

Keshtu qe ky mentalitet vazhdon te mbijetoj ne shoqerine shqiptare...

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Personat kërkojnë të lidhen me lagjen mesa duket.

----------


## jesu

> E ku qëndron lidhja me mentalitetin ? 
> Apo harrove që në kohën e xhaxhit fjala më fal dhe të lutem përdoreshin ? 
> 
> 
> .


Nuke di ne cmoshe je, por te jesh i sigurt qe ne kohen e xhaxhit ashtu si e titullon ti. Po ekzistonte fjala me fale e te lutem. Kultura ishte shum here me larte se sote,por mentaliteti dhe atehere ka ekzistuar.

Dhe ti meqenese vlereson postimet e tua trgo jeten reale te shqiperise e jo ate cka ti do te tregoshe.
Une jetoje jashte shqiperise dhe me 2jave pushime qe kaoj ne shqiperi kame mesuar ckam bere ter personat e lagjes time per sa kam munguar. Kjo ceshte???
Mbase vetem ne tirane mund te jete paksa me e lehtesuar ky mentalizem. Por Tirana sperben ter Shqiperine

----------


## jesu

> Personat kërkojnë të lidhen me lagjen mesa duket.


He cfar thame mentaliteti Shqiptare, ky eshte.

----------


## jesu

> Por në brezin tim mentaliteti nuk ka më vend. Pa ofenduar asnjeri po flas për brezin tim që është lindur e rritur në qytet, jo ata që vijne nga fshatrat.


Mentaliteti mund mos te kete vend ne shoqerine tende, se brezi permbane te gjithe bashke moshataret e tu ne mbare shqiperine. Fshatera dhe qyetete.
Dhe origjina ime nga qyteti eshte, e lindur dhe rritur atje pere 16vjete por ja qe ekziston dhe ne qytete ky mentalitet. Sic permenda me larte vetem ne Tirane mbase eshte paksa me e lehtesuar por jo 100%.

----------


## land

E lexova shkrimin e Di anes hapeses te temes,mendoj qe eshte krejtesisht gabim,edhe une kam shume vjet ne perendim dhe ne fakt nuk ve re asnje lloj diference mentaliteti ndermjet Shqiptareve dhe Europianeve,jemi njesoj,te gjitha keto te keqia jane te keqia te njerezimit,edhe ne europe njerezit jane plot me paragjykime,ka plot maskiliste,intolerante dhe per surprizen time kashume me teper llafazane se ne Shqiperi,ta bejne biografine nga koka tek kembet,edhe ketu ka krim,injorance,dhe mungese respekti,megalomani,nje shembull te vogel provo njehere te shkosh ne France dhe fol anglisht sepse ti nuk di frengjisht, dhe shiko me çfare respekti do pritesh,edhe ketej ka shume qe nuk perdorin te lutem apo faleminderit. Di Ana,e dime mire realitetin Shqiptar dhe kete te ketushmin,nuk ka nevoje per ekzagjerime,te dy e dime shume mire qe arsyeja pse jemi emigrante eshte ekonomike dhe jo çeshtje mentaliteti.   tung

----------


## land

Desha te shtoj qe virgjeria nuk eshte me tabu per Shqiptaret(me perjashtim te ndonje zone te thelle,te shkretet i rren menia kot,mjafton t'shkoj goca t'qepet,virgjeria eshte e garantuar)

----------


## land

> DI ANA,si gjithmone sjell tema te goditura ,Te gjitha sa ti permende me lart jane per fat te keq te verteta .Ti me siguri ke menduar vashdimisht hikjen qe diten qe ke mbritur ne Shqiperi.Arsyet jane thjesht njerezore ,mjerimi dhe varferia ka pllakosur kete vend me te pa drejte .Kudo ndihet nje lloj egersie e pa kuptimte ,njerezit jane bere rob te ketij fukaralliku dhe sigurisht kane rene dhe moralisht .Nuk kam degjuar njeri te thote''Me fal'' nuk kam degjuar njeri te thote ''Te lutem'' e c pret me?


Ti po ngatarron problemet ekonomike dhe sociale me mentalitetin.
Po te jap vetem dy shembuj te vegjel,gjyko vete per mentalitetin.
Kthehem,ne Shqiperi,rri dy muaj,kur dal nga shtepia ne mengjes te gjithe fqinjet qe takoj tek shkallet e pallatit me pershendesin,askush nuk pyet se çfare bej jashte shtetit,sa lek fitoj etjetj,kthehem ketu ku jam,dal nga shtepia ne mengjes,askush nuk te pershendet,dhe po keta qe nuk te pershendesin kur i bie rasti,kerkojne te dine se çfare pune ben,sa lek e paguan qerane e shtepise,çfare arsimi ke,çfare feje i perket,je i martuar apo beqar,pra nderhyrje direkte tek privacy jote,Dhe per çudine time shumica e fqinjeve te mij ketu,kane bere vetem arsimin baze.
Eshte fakt,shumica e shqiptareve jane me shkolle te mesme,eshte fakt shumica e europianeve kane vetem arsim baze,kush eshte ne perendim e di kete,eshte fakt shumica e Shqiptareve jane te varfer,dhe kjo jo per fajin e tyre pik.

----------


## jesu

> Desha te shtoj qe virgjeria nuk eshte me tabu per Shqiptaret(me perjashtim te ndonje zone te thelle,te shkretet i rren menia kot,mjafton t'shkoj goca t'qepet,virgjeria eshte e garantuar)


Te siguroj se dhe ne qytete te ''zhvilluara'' aq sa te zhvilluar mund te quash nje qytet ne shqiperi, virgjeria vazhdon te jete tabu, base jo per brezin tone. Por brezet perpara nesh jane ata qe vazhdojne te ushqejne kete mentalitet. Dhe sa per nje femer te qeper :pa dhembe:  Pse kaq te trashe jeni ju meshkujt sa mos te dalloni nje femer nese eshte e virgjer, apo e qepur.? Cthua land, vetem nje mashkull fillestar qe ska vajtur ndonjehere me femer mund te haje nje gje te tille. Une jam femer e jam ne gjendje ta dalloj me sy kete gje.

Sa per ne shqiperi komshinjte ste pyesin se su ke dhene ti te drejten. Dhe une kur vete ne shqiperi normale qe sme pyet njeri dhe te me oyesin ua pres shkurte duke mos u lene mundesine te nderhyjne here tjeter.
Sa per vigjerine jo qe vazhdon te jte tabu por dhe gjera me elementare.
Para dy vjetesh qe mbaj mend, i thoshte nje nga tezet e mia te bijes, cbeni keshtu mos dil perdite do thone komshite po keto ku vete perdite :pa dhembe: sepse ishte sezone vereje dhe puna e saje ishte mbyllur. Dhe ku vente eshte me e forta???Te psoniste per shtepine. jo se vente per kafe  cdo dite. Kurse mua nga nje veshe me hyne e nga tjetri me dolen per ate pune.

----------

